# HO Wooden Rural Russian Passenger Station



## Pkwlsn (Jan 26, 2014)

This is definitely a bit of a niche subject, but I still thought I'd share. This is my HO Russian passenger station that I recently completed. It was built from a kit made by Eurotrain, a very small company in Moscow that has just recently started producing Russian prototype models. The finer details are laser cut, but I still had to spend countless hours cutting wood strips to length. 
This is only my second experience working with wood kits but I'm very pleased with how it turned out. 

Russian Passenger Station by Parker Wilson, on Flickr

Russian Passenger Station by Parker Wilson, on Flickr

Russian Passenger Station by Parker Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, the detail is wonderful, especially the roof facia and whatever they call that stuff up on the roof peaks.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

NICE :thumbsup:

lots of detail in that one. u done good.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Very well done! Great detail, especially the corner trim. Everything looks perfect to me! Not sure about weathering, I would be afraid. Great work and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nice! Looks great!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice work. Always interesting to see European prototypes. Be good to see it installed on your Russian layout, presuming you have one.

Welcome to the forum.


----------

